# Solved: How to replace laptop cd-rom drive



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

I have an acer aspire 5100. The computer needs a new install of XP and unfortunately I can't do that since my CD-ROM drive is broken. How do I find out what type of drive I need to get. I would like to get the same exact model that's in there, without having to take the whole thing out. Any chance of being able to do that?


----------



## leroys1000 (Aug 16, 2007)

Here is an expanded view for the 3000-3500-5000 series.
The download link is toward the bottom of the page.
http://www.eserviceinfo.com/downloadsm/16545/Acer_Aspire 3000-3500-5000.html
If this is what yours looks like,it looks like a standard slimdrive with
a retainer on the back end.
There is probably a screw on the bottom to release it so it will slide out.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

what r the symptoms of the broken cd drive? i read online that u have to remove 4 screwa on the back of the notebook AND there is a screw under the keyboard


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

It works when it wants to, and i need to install windows xp and it wont read the windows xp cd. It will read only certain cd's like (partpe, linux based cd's, and UBCD) but I dont remember what i did with them cd's and I can make other ones if I was told how to (another topic i asked about). The cd drive has this flat metal sheet around the "eye" and a part of that metal piece is lifted up ...heres a pic to help ya out on what I mean.....One is sideways so you can see it the other is straight up


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

have u tried to gently push the metal disc down or pull the tray up so its flush (i'm thinking u must have accidently hit the tray) and it become misaligned


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

well when i bought this laptop it was like that, i used to work for a ebay wholesaler company and got the computer mighty cheap (80 bucks). I dont know exactly why it was that way and yes i have tried pushing it gently down and i just tried pushing up on the tray, and nothing works. I was thinking a tab bit of super glue underneath the tray but I never did it cuz it still worked ...lately it just wants to read only certain cds tho.


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

grrr i hate computers sometimes


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

did u try and clean the laser lens......... uninstall in device mgr and let windows reinstall it next bootup.... 
clean your xp install disk......... (keep trying)


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

I have tried uninstalling but right now windows wont even load up for me. I first had an error saying a file was corrupt, so i wiped the hard drive with DFT utility from hitachi, and that ran fine on the computer. Well xp wouldnt load so i took that hard drive out and put it in the computer im on now (gateway,vista) loaded xp, placed it back into the broken computer loaded the drivers and as soon as i think everythings going good i get the blue screen of death, and then a corrupted windows file error again. Im so frustrated with the computer especially since the HD is brand new (January) and the drive fitness test said there isnt anything wrong with the drive itself. I really wish i could get it to load up but everytime i set it to read the dvd drive first it gives me that corrupted windows error first, and the drive runs but then stops.

Also XP actually loads up and works fine, im searching on the internet and then BAM blue screen of death.


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

well...u say u can load windows on another computer then put the hd in the laptop? 
use these instruction (courtesy of crjdriver)

Here you go. Note this is for ide drives. It most likely will not work with sata however I have not tried it.

Here is how to swap mb without a clean install OR a repair install. Note I have done this approx 25 times without

failure, however there may be an instance where it would not work. Again the clean install is the best way to go.

To swap mb without reinstalling.

1 During this procedure DO NOT reboot, tell it later.

2 With the old board still installed, uninstall any software that is dependent on the old board. This would be

things like onboard sound, nic, raid drivers, etc. While you are at it, uninstall anything you do not need or use.

3 Go to device manager and select ide ata / atapi controllers. Right click the primary and go to update driver.

Have the wiz display a list of known drivers so you can choose. Choose standard ide controller. Repeat for the

secondary. Note this is the most important part if you want the system to boot.

4 While in device manager, remove anything dependent on the old board such as usb controller, floppy controller,

etc. If you miss one here, no big deal. The ide controller is the important one.

5 Disable [not uninstall] any anti-virus software so it does not load at boot.If you cannot disable it, then

uninstall the AV app.

6 Now shutdown and do the swap.

7 Once the system boots, it will load any native drivers it has. This would be things like floppy controller, usb

controller, etc.

8 Now install your chipset / mb drivers; rebooting when prompted.

9 Install any other drivers that the os does not have native drivers for; onboard sound, nic, etc. Do this as

necessary.

10 Reinstall your video driver last.
__________________


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

well i did put it in the the other laptop and installed xp but it continues to give me blue screen errors. Those options are for a mother board tho right?


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

the instructions are BECAUSE the motherboards are different .....start at no 1 after fresh xp install is in the "other" laptop


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

ok you may have to talk to me like a 5 year odl. I do get that the reaosn my issues are happening is probably because of driver issues. I had a feeling that was why anyways. When you say start at no 1 after fresh xp install i dont get what u mean. Sorry if i sound uneducated, but in this area I AM lol


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

ok i think i get, tell me if im right, should i swap the HD install xp then let it fully load XP and uninstall all those dirvers they talk about then shut it down and take it out and put it back in the other computer


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

yeah..u got it............ start at no 1............ i did this a few weeks ago and it worked gr8


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

dude if this works, your my savior, ive been working ont his since 10am...im actually going to wipe the drive first because i cant even get xp to load, then im going to reinstall it and then start at 1 .....x's fingers...ill report back when im done...probably tomorrow lol


----------



## cecilep61280 (Dec 9, 2004)

Well I have to say that on the first 2 times installing xp on the drive thru the other laptop i got a blue screen errror the second i put it in then it went away for a few hours and crashed. This time it didnt give me any issues. Thank you for all your help!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!


----------



## replay (Aug 13, 2003)

all the credit go's to crjdriver..........glad it worked for ya!......... don't forget to load all your drivers...STARTING WITH THE CHIPSET DRIVER


----------

